

South African government charged US $10 million for a WordPress theme job - Kabweza
http://www.techzim.co.zw/2013/03/south-african-government-charged-us-10-million-for-a-wordpress-theme-job/
South African tech blogs reported that a web development company actually charged the South African government at least R97 million for a website. The website is basically just WordPress (free) and a WordPress theme (about $40) that they clearly didn’t modify much. Here’s a screenshot of the theme.
======
Jakehp
I wish I lance'd this job.

Here is a link with more specifics if you are interested:
[http://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/71822-multi-
million-f...](http://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/71822-multi-million-free-
state-website-what-did-it-cost.html)

